# Mercury SL - Welche Federweglänge???



## AC-Axel (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

nichts für ungut. Ich habe diesen Thread auch schon bei Federn&Co. laufen, hoffe hier aber noch auf etwas mehr Informationen.

Ich habe gerade damit begonnen ein neues Hardtail aufzubauen. Die absolute Basis bietet ein Bergwerk Mercury SL. 

Ich möchte gerne eine Magura Ronin verbauen und stelle mir nun die Frage, ob ich 80 mm oder 110 mm Variante nehmen soll.
Bergwerk empfieht im aktuellen Katalog ein 80 mm Federgabel. Sicherlich wird sich der Radstand mit der 110er verlängern. Der reelle Steuerrohrwinkel dürfte sich verkleinern. Evtl. sieht das Rad ohne Fahrer etwas gechopped aus? Gibt es irgendwelche Gründe für / gegen die 110er Variante? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen (evtl. Bilder)? 

Desweiteren kenne ich die zu verwendende Innenlager-Achslänge noch nicht.
Ich tendiere bei der Steuersatzwahl zu einem Acros AH6 - Wie sind hiere Eure Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank!

Grüsse,

Axel


----------



## Fettkloß (7. Januar 2005)

mercury sl = racebike = 80mm , manche fahren trotzdem 100 

achslänge = 107 bei ner 47,5er kettenlinie ( race face 4kant + next LP )


meine erfahrungen mit dem chris king sind ausgezeichnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (7. Januar 2005)

AC-Axel schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren kenne ich die zu verwendende Innenlager-Achslänge noch nicht.
> Ich tendiere bei der Steuersatzwahl zu einem Acros AH6 - Wie sind hiere Eure Erfahrungen?
> Axel



...siehe

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=92792&highlight=steuersatz

Ich bin mit dem AH-06 glücklich, ist einer der leichtetsen Steuersätze. Achte auf meine Anmerkungen (im Link) in Bezug auf Übergang von Steuerrohr zur Lagerschale.

Grüße


----------



## AC-Axel (7. Januar 2005)

Danke für die Info!

Ich dachte halt, daß die 110er Ronin evtl. etwas mehr Reserven bietet und mich würden evtentuelle Nachteile interessieren (auch optischer Natur).

Der Chris King ist mir halt zu teuer (auch wenn er mir schon gut gefallen würde).

Ich wollte auch eine Race Face Turbine montieren (allerdings ISIS). Hoffentlich finde ich noch ein günstiges Angebot. 
Welche Kettenblätter fährst Du (24-34-44)??

Grüsse,

Axel


----------



## Lumix (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Erfahrung mit der Ronin müssteCarloz haben, der hat eine am Start.

Lumix


----------



## daif (7. Januar 2005)

ich bin die Ronin mal kurz testweise gefahren,
erste Eindrücke waren: sehr steif (nix neues) und vom Gefühl her etwas träge, also wie überdämpft...allerdings hab ich sie nicht genau auf mich eingestellt, was (auch laut Carloz) n bisschen Fummelei ist wegen den vielen Möglichkeiten

ich würde glaub nichtl die 110mm nehmen, die baut doch n bissl hoch (80mm =453mm Einauhöhe, die 110mm = 483mm)
vor allem bei dem absolut auf Race (-Geo) ausgelegten SL Rahmen


----------



## Eisenfaust (7. Januar 2005)

@AC-Axel.

Wie schon bemerkt wurde: 110 mm dürften etwas viel sein! Bergwerk empfiehlt 80 mm und irgendwo im Katalog steht auch die ideale Einbauhöhe der Gabel (und die ist letzlich ausschlaggebend). Meine Wahl würde an Deiner Stelle auf die 80 mm Ronin fallen - auch wenn manche sagen, sie sei etwas überdämpft.
(Nebenbei bemerkt: ich fahre eine Magura O24U/80 mm und es hat einige (!) Kilometer gebraucht, bis diese Gabel das gemacht hat, was ich von ihr erwarte, also etwas Geduld. Die 'Tester' der Zeitschriften fahren in aller Regel Neu-Bikes mit Neu-Gabeln und meine Erfahrung sagt, daß man bei Magura da wohl etwas Geduld haben muß. Dafür wird man allerdings mit einer robusten Gabel belohnt - zumindest in meinem Falle mit der O24U/Asgard).

Beim Steuersatz würde ich wieder zum ACROS AH-06 greifen, allerdings dann auf die Version mit Edelstahlkugellager (da kann dann nichts mehr rosten) oder gar auf die Version mit Keramikkugeln. Diese Kugel sind unverwüstbar und werden für Turbinenwellenlagerungen in Strahltriebwerken eingesetzt. Wer 180 Euro für einen King ausgeben will, kann es sich auch mal überlegen, das Geld in Innovation und Keramik zu stecken ;-).

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht liegt der AH-06 (normal) bei 80 - 90 Euro, der AH-06S (Edelstahl) bei 110 - 130 Euro und die Keramikversion bei um die 140 - 160 Euro.


----------



## chris84 (7. Januar 2005)

Mit Acros und Chris King Steuersätzen macht man denke ich nie was falsch   
kann man in der Preisklasse aber auch erwarten. Ein Steuersatz mit Edelstahllagern dürfte vermutlich ewig halten, der mit Keramik noch länger   

110mm kannst du im Mercury vergessen! das fährt sich nicht vernünftig. Ich nehme mal an du willst damit auch bergauf fahren. Ich hab ne 80-100mm verstellbare Gabel, mit 80mm fährts sich super, bergauf wie bergab, steigfähigkeit ist optimal. Mit 100mm bringts nur etwas mehr komfort, lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich. Die Steigfähigkeit leidet darunter schon stark. Ich glaube nicht dass du mit 110mm noch steigungen über 15% vernünftig raufkommst. 
Bei ner Variogabel ist das kein Problem, solange man sie runterstellen kann bis auf 80, aber dauerhaft 110mm im Mercury zu fahren halte ich für nicht sinnvoll. Ich würds auf keinen Fall machen!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Fettkloß (8. Januar 2005)

ck steuersatz für 180  ????????????? wer das macht is selber schuld


----------



## Lumix (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

wie Toni schom mal irgendwo geschrieben hat, sind BW-Rahmen und Arcos AH-02 Steuersatz aufeinander abgestimmt.


Zitat von Toni

___________________________
@ all, 

die Fa. Acros hat für die Steuerrohre von Bergwerk den AH 02 und AH 06 Steuersatz angepasst. Deswegen sehen die auch so "verdammt" gut aus! 
Korrosion im Bereich des Steuersatzes muß man nicht befürchten, denn da ist immer eine große Menge an Schmierstoff vorhanden. Eine Oxidation des Aluminiums entsteht nur bei längerem, ungeschütztem Kontakt mit Luftsauerstoff. 
_______________

Seht euch das Bild an, perfekt!!!








....muß ja nicht gleich 180 Euronen kosten.


----------



## Fettkloß (9. Januar 2005)

@ lumix - das mit der zugverlegung bekommen wir doch noch in den griff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (9. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ lumix - das mit der zugverlegung bekommen wir doch noch in den griff



...ich verlege Rohre und keine Leitugen  .

Das sind noch die alten Shimanoleitungen, die nicht kürzbar sind. Wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt, kommmen da kürzere dran. 
Das kommt halt davon, wenn man versucht, Nachts mit einem Zollstock und einer Taschenlampe im Mund versucht die optimale Leitungslänge zu messen.


----------



## Fettkloß (9. Januar 2005)

wenn das mit der rohrverlegung bei dir besser klappt könntest du ja mal nen foto davon hier einstellen           oder haste da auch ne taschenlampe im mund ????????????????????


----------



## daif (9. Januar 2005)

aber meine Herren!!!
ich muss doch sehr bitten diese eindeutigen Zweideutigkeiten zu unterlassen!


----------



## Fettkloß (9. Januar 2005)

ich konnts mir einfach nicht verkneifen - bitte vielmals um vergebung


----------



## Lumix (9. Januar 2005)

......ich bin der mit der Latte    in der Hand


----------



## Mineur (9. Januar 2005)

@ lumix
Habe gleiches Bike, gleiche Bremsen und somit gleiches Problem.
Meine Lösung: Das Zuviel an Bremsleitung hinter dem Sattelrohr in einem eleganten S-Schwung über die Wippe (Aluteil) führen und mit einem transparenten Kabelbinder diskret an der mittleren Strebe der besagten Wippe fixieren. So ist zumindest vor dem Lenker für Ordnung gesorgt und man fädelt trotzdem nirgends ein.
Wird billiger als neue Bremsleitungen und tut der Optik nur einen minimalen Abbruch ... zumindest bis verschiedene Forum-Leutchen einen genaueren Blick auf das Gefährt werfen ... 

mineur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (9. Januar 2005)

Mineur schrieb:
			
		

> @ lumix
> Habe gleiches Bike, gleiche Bremsen und somit gleiches Problem.
> Meine Lösung: Das Zuviel an Bremsleitung hinter dem Sattelrohr in einem eleganten S-Schwung über die Wippe (Aluteil) führen und mit einem transparenten Kabelbinder diskret an der mittleren Strebe der besagten Wippe fixieren. So ist zumindest vor dem Lenker für Ordnung gesorgt und man fädelt trotzdem nirgends ein.
> Wird billiger als neue Bremsleitungen und tut der Optik nur einen minimalen Abbruch ... zumindest bis verschiedene Forum-Leutchen einen genaueren Blick auf das Gefährt werfen ...
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, evt hast Du mal ein Bild zur Hand  !!! 

Lumix


----------



## Mineur (9. Januar 2005)

@ alle LSD-Fahrer mit "zu langer (Brems)leitung"

Meine bescheidene Vorschläge


----------



## Endurance (9. Januar 2005)

Mineur schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle LSD-Fahrer mit "zu langer (Brems)leitung"
> Meine bescheidene Vorschläge


==>doch lieber am Lenker. Dann  passiert wenigstens bei Volleinschlag mit anschließendem facelanding (mom. recht weich und wegen Matsch gut für den Teint - ist mir vorgestern und heute passiert   ) kein übler Bremsleitungsabriss...


----------



## Fettkloß (9. Januar 2005)

@ lumix - das rote käppi steht dir gut - und wie es ausschaut machst du ganze arbeit beim rohrverlegen . na ja - es soll dann ja auch gut flutschen


----------



## Endurance (9. Januar 2005)

@Lumix & Fettkloß:
Ich bin schwer enttäuscht von Euch - auf was für niedriges Niveau begebt Ihr Euch denn????

Aber noch viel schlimmer ist, dass Lumix offensicht eine Holzprothese braucht um "sein" Rohr korrekt verlegen zu können.   

Jetzt aber Schluß damit, sonst gibbbet wieder Ärger mit den Admins...


----------



## Lumix (10. Januar 2005)

Asche auf mein Haupt!!!


----------

